# UK TV channels in Spain - 'For Dummies'



## ConradHart (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi.

I'm off on holiday for 2 weeks this week. My dad who does not use the internet at all nor have a smartphone wants to be able to watch BBC MOTD and The Channel 5 Football Show whilst I'm away.

He will have access to a laptop as I'll be leaving mine. I could probably show him and leave him some simple instructions on how to turn it on etc. before I go.

I was just wondering if anyone knows the most simple way I'd be able to get those channels for him. Normally when I set it up there's a whole load of hassle with the various VPN's that used to and then now don't work etc. and a whole load of refreshing and opening of other programmes etc. So needless to say even if I left my idiots guide there's too many things that could go wrong.

I see Filmon doesn't even work any more. Or at least it's a paid for service . . .does anyone know if you can pay for just one month?

Any ideas guys? One that doesn't involving me cancelling my holiday so my dad doesn't miss the end of the football season :der::help:

Thanks

Conceivably


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

TVCatchup - Channels


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I live in Spain so cannot buy a TV licence. However, the terms and conditions of this site says that I need a licence to watch it (legally). I am watching it now without a VPN or UK IP address and it seems perfect. Most of the VPNs have been blocked by the BBC so you cannot watch iPlayer live anymore. Catchup is still available and I have that. So, how does this site work? Anyone know? Satguy??


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

It just works and always has done, legal or not. If the legality concerns you just don't watch it.
You can watch iplayer live any number of ways and to say most VPN/DNS suppliers are blocked by BBC Iplayer is a gross exaggeration of the facts. In fact very few are blocked.


----------



## ConradHart (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for that. I had to disable Adblock, but that works. I normally use Firefox browser - though would you know if any other browser might be more 'compatible'?

Strange, as almost all the others that used to work FilmOn, TVguide and BBCiPlayer, 5Catchup stopped working within the last year . . even using the free VPN (with UK ip - Cyberghost).

Now I just have to try and work out the most idiot proof way of being able to turn on and switch channels :confused2:

You wouldn't happen to know if there's a website that might play UK radio stations too would you? Thanks again.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

I predominantly use google chrome and have TV Catchup saved as a favourite on the bookmarks bar for easy access, similarly with U.K Radio I have it added as an extension and sits up on the bookmarks bar also, download the extension from the playstore.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=worldwide.news.gate.radiobbc


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

It's such a shame that BBC Worldwide (the BBC's commercial subsidiary) doesn't have the imagination to offer a legitimate service, which I'm sure many would be happy to pay for, given the quality of the content.

Moreover, it's a missed opportunity for all of the UK's public service broadcasters - the BBC, C4 and (somewhat unbelievably) ITV and Five to band together to create something more akin to British TV, instead of letting leeches like TVCatchUp etc. fill the space and make money from something they had no hand in creating or paying for.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Gregorians said:


> It's such a shame that BBC Worldwide (the BBC's commercial subsidiary) doesn't have the imagination to offer a legitimate service, which I'm sure many would be happy to pay for, given the quality of the content.
> 
> Moreover, it's a missed opportunity for all of the UK's public service broadcasters - the BBC, C4 and (somewhat unbelievably) ITV and Five to band together to create something more akin to British TV, instead of letting leeches like TVCatchUp etc. fill the space and make money from something they had no hand in creating or paying for.


While I agree they did not create the content the cost of streaming is going to be huge. I build websites and this sort of bandwidth is not cheap. That is where the advertising money is going. Of course they probably make a profit too but they have to convert the channels and re-stream them.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Gregorians said:


> It's such a shame that BBC Worldwide (the BBC's commercial subsidiary) doesn't have the imagination to offer a legitimate service, which I'm sure many would be happy to pay for, given the quality of the content.


They do and they did.
BBC Worldwide offer an international channel BBC Entertainment. OK its contentnot up much, but thats all they can offer due broadcast rights - the main sticking point.
They also offer channels for other european cable and satellite broadcasters.
They also offered an "international" version of iPlayer, but, despite people saying they would happily pay for such a service, take up was so poor they gave up on it.



Gregorians said:


> Moreover, it's a missed opportunity for all of the UK's public service broadcasters - the BBC, C4 and (somewhat unbelievably) ITV and Five to band together to create something more akin to British TV, instead of letting leeches like TVCatchUp etc. fill the space and make money from something they had no hand in creating or paying for.


But as actual broadcasters, they have to make sure they adhere to the broadcast rights contracts they sign with the programme makers. And they would have to pay more for those "international streaming rights"...making it not really that cost effective.
ITV do offer a limited service... itv essentials.

TVC, and other "leeching" restreaming services, do not have to worry about broadcast rights contracts...


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

sat said:


> But as actual broadcasters, they have to make sure they adhere to the broadcast rights contracts they sign with the programme makers. And they would have to pay more for those "international streaming rights"...making it not really that cost effective.


Netflix and Amazon seem to manage ok.

The international version of iPlayer failed because BBC Worldwide refused to market it, thus it was invisible to most people.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Amazon and Netflix own the global rights to the vast majority of their output as they commission and produce most content themselves.


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Amazon and Netflix own the global rights to the vast majority of their output as they commission and produce most content themselves.


Not 100% accurate. The majority of both of their catalogues is acquired from third parties, though they are both building formidable libraries of their own commissions. Even then, all they are doing is acquiring a window of exclusivity for a period of time - witness Amazon commissions like Transparent, which are widely available to subscribers in most territories, though oddly not Spain - which likely means a broadcaster has bought out the rights for a period.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Gregorians said:


> Netflix and Amazon seem to manage ok.


Because they buy the global or selected international rights for programmes.
And as they have a large subscriber base, with a large amount of cash available means they can, and in doing so, in theory, increase subscriber numbers.

But it would not be cost effecting for the BBC to follow this model...what would they gain from spending money on buying rights for so few disgruntled expats and so little benefit to them...?? so they dont...

Instead they can get more income by licensing out these programmes to international broadcasters...many BBC programmes appear on Spanish TV... even seen Red Dwarf on a spanish terrestrial channel!!!
like how the BBC have started to license out to Amazon and Netflix programmes and content, as opposed doing it all "in house" with an international iPlayer or BBC Store. That way they can get some income, from exisitng subscriber base, with very little expenditure.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

On a slightly related topic:

I received a notification today from Movistar + saying that my online TV content is from 1st May, available on my registered mobile devices even when I am in another country of the EU.

So even though I may be physically in the UK, I can, in theory, still watch sports events and other programs licenced to Movistar in Spain only... strange but true. 

I checked the small print because I thought that surely this would exclude live sports events, like footbal or motor racing, but it seems not.

So how long will it be until an expat in Spain (who still pays his UK TV licence) will have the right to watch UK content even if physically in Spain?


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

Overandout said:


> On a slightly related topic:
> 
> I received a notification today from Movistar + saying that my online TV content is from 1st May, available on my registered mobile devices even when I am in another country of the EU.
> 
> ...


This is nothing to do with any act of benevolence by Movistar, however unlikely that may seem.

The EU has created a single market for content, which has irked many rights owners.

It seems perfectly reasonable that if you've indirectly paid for that content in one market, that you should be able to enjoy it wherever you travel - though it's understandably limited to EU countries for now.

The BBC has long understood this with the LF-funded version of iPlayer. Provided you download programmes before you leave the UK, you can watch them anywhere, within the 30-day catch-up window.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Overandout said:


> On a slightly related topic:
> 
> I received a notification today from Movistar + saying that my online TV content is from 1st May, available on my registered mobile devices even when I am in another country of the EU.
> 
> ...


Its due to a new EU law.
And it only relates to paid content...
If you pay for content in one EU country, then you can access it on a temporary basis in another EU country.
Designed for holiday makers and short trippers... 
Not for permanent residents or expats.

So BBC, ITV C4 and Five are all exempt from the rule, as they are not subscription services. 
And the UK TV license is not a subscription. It is a tax for watching live TV in the UK. So paying the TV tax means nothing and makes no difference about accessibility in the EU.

But the likes of Sky GO, Now TV are included in the rule. 
So yes, you can watch Sky Sports via Sky Go on a mobile device in Spain, with no geoblocking restrictions.

But as it is mainly for the benefit of holiday makers and short trippers, the access in another country will be limited to a certain number of days. For Sky Go and NOw TV it is a 30 day rule... the device needs to be connected to a UK IP address after 30 days to prove you are a "Uk resident".

That said, for UK content, it will end in March 2019... just like the roaming phone rule for UK mobile users...


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

sat said:


> And the UK TV tax is not a subscription. So paying the TV tax means nothing.


Trying not split hairs, but the licence fee isn't a tax, though I accept that some may see it as such. Which sets it apart from the funding mechanisms of most other European public service broadcasters, who do get a (small) proportion of overall taxes raised.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Gregorians said:


> Trying not split hairs, but the licence fee isn't a tax, though I accept that some may see it as such. Which sets it apart from the funding mechanisms of most other European public service broadcasters, who do get a (small) proportion of overall taxes raised.


The Licence Fee is most definitely seen as and officially classed as a *Tax*.

"In January 2006, the Office of National Statistics (ONS) changed the classification of the licence fee from a service charge to a *tax*. Explaining the change the ONS said: "in line with the definition of a *tax*, the licence fee is a compulsory payment which is not paid solely for access to BBC services. A licence is required to receive ITV, Channel 4, Channel 5, satellite, or cable". A briefing paper from the House of Commons Library described the licence fee as a hypothecated tax (i.e. one raised for a particular defined purpose)."


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The UK TV licence fee is a tax on TV reception equipment.
It is required for to watch live TV (and now catch up on iPlayer) in the UK.
That is LIVE TV from any country...not just the UK.
And not just the BBC.
The revenue generated first goes to the government, (more reason for it to be called a tax!) who then redistribute it.
Most does go to fund the BBC.
Some is now used for the World Service (was previously funded by the FO)
Some for S4C.
Some has been used to provide broadband to some areas of the UK... even though the telecoms companies make billions, yet the gvmt spends taxpayers money on this instead!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Amazon and Netflix own the global rights to the vast majority of their output as they commission and produce most content themselves.


Yep, but as with House of Cards, they sometimes sell to other companies. They sold HoC to Movistar so the latest series won't be shown in Spain until a year after Movistar carries it. I've also downloaded programmes to my phone for watching on the flight over, and as soon as Netflix detects I have arrived in Spain it blocks the content due regional issues - and that's with Netflix originals.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

It's easy.

25 quid Amazon Firestick + Perfect Player app (free) + VaderStreams | Buy Fast, Cheap, Reliable IPTV Service (about 12 quid a month) = Deep Joy.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Horlics said:


> Yep, but as with House of Cards, they sometimes sell to other companies. They sold HoC to Movistar so the latest series won't be shown in Spain until a year after Movistar carries it. I've also downloaded programmes to my phone for watching on the flight over, and as soon as Netflix detects I have arrived in Spain it blocks the content due regional issues - and that's with Netflix originals.


Well just get a DNS Supplier such as Smart DNS/Unlocator etc and watch with no Geo Blocking like many here in Spain already do. Approx 3 euro a month.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Well just get a DNS Supplier such as Smart DNS/Unlocator etc and watch with no Geo Blocking like many here in Spain already do. Approx 3 euro a month.


I've got a Smart DNS service but Netflix seems to be defeating almost all of them. If you know of one that works with Netflix please post details.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Horlics said:


> I've got a Smart DNS service but Netflix seems to be defeating almost all of them. If you know of one that works with Netflix please post details.


Well my SMARTDNS works with NETFLIX. The one I used to use last year called Smarty Dns did have issues with Netflix, but never had a problem with my current service who I've been using since last sept.
If fact as I type this ep2 of season 2 of Marseille is on (Netflix)


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Well my SMARTDNS works with NETFLIX. The one I used to use last year called Smarty Dns did have issues with Netflix, but never had a problem with my current service who I've been using since last sept.
> If fact as I type this ep2 of season 2 of Marseille is on (Netflix)


And your current service is?


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

SMARTDNS proxy 
https://www.smartdnsproxy.com/


----------

